
Hans von Lieven: KeelyTech: Paper on John Ernst Worrell Keely - peter_d_sherman
https://merlib.org/node/5064
======
peter_d_sherman
Excerpt(s):

"In Keely's time there were no oscilloscopes, computers, frequency generators
etc. etc. and since he essentially worked with sound he had to rely
principally on his ear, a few instruments and his knowledge of harmonics,
mainly understood by organ builders and musicians of his time."

[...]

"Because his system relies on resonance alone all the component parts of his
equipment have to be in perfect harmonic relationship to each other for it to
work. Even the most carefully tuned musical instrument will detune after a
while, whether it is played or not. This is true even for pipe organs.
Changing conditions like temperature, humidity, external vibrations, dirt,
minor structural damage etc. etc. bring about a rapid deterioration of the
carefully arranged harmonic relationships and render the structure discordant,
a fatal flaw in Keely's machines."

[...]

"Keely had no feedback system that could compensate for these changes. The
technology of his day did not allow for it. Only careful manual re-tuning
would render the apparatus operable again."

[...]

"Keely spoke in the language of an 18th century organ builder. If you don't
believe me, find a book on organ building of that period and you'll be in for
a treat. 400 pages of pure unadulterated Keelyspeak."

and perhaps in summation:

"All of Keely's system revolves around the introduction of a specific, pure,
tightly controlled, complex waveform into a resonating cavity. That, believe
it or not, is the be all and end all of Keely's technology."

Also there's this:

John Ernst Worrell Keely Genius Or Fraud?

[https://www.scribd.com/document/134360451/John-Ernst-
Worrel-...](https://www.scribd.com/document/134360451/John-Ernst-Worrel-Keely)

(Requires Scribd sign-up... but the first 3 free pages are very
interesting...)

So, was John Ernst Worrell Keely a genius, before his time, or a fraud, as the
many news stories and reports from that time period suggest?

My opinion?

The man may have been trying to do Star Trek physics -- with 1800's
technology(!) (which would have been quite the challenge! <g>)

(I also claim that that opinion... might be totally wrong! <g>)

